# Dry shampoo/deodorizer?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My foster dog is stinky! Of course he is; they all are when you bring them home from the shelter. But he just got neutered and isn't supposed to have a bath for two weeks. I can't stand it that long. Have you tried any good dry shampoos or deodorizers I can use in the meantime?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, absolutely! This stuff is _great_-- especially if a dog is sensitive, nervous, traumatized, or just has overly-sensitive skin. The ingredients are gentle, but this stuff REALLY gets a dog sparkly, shimmer-y, gloss-y clean fresh, and the coat is float-y and stands off gloriously as if it were a regular bath.









Spray on, rub into a foam, then towel dry the entire dog with many clean towels. The towels will pick up LOTS OF DIRT off the dog's coat! The dog will smell very fresh and clean.

Here it is: (this stuff is the BEST-- truly miraculous results on a dirty







stinky dog!)

http://www.jbpet.com/Miracle-Coat-Spray-On-Waterless-Shampoo,2557.html

It even gets out ground-in, rolled-in European wild board poop!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Awesome, thanks.


----------

